# Solved: Firefox - Automatically Open Downloads?



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Is there no option in FF downloads to associate certain files and automatically open them instead of saving them and then manually opening them? I can't find such an option.

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Usually, when you click a download, it should give you the option of Opening or Saving. 

Meanwhile, most media files can be automatically opened...

To chose what Applications most media files are opened in:
Options > Content > File Types > Manage

Though FF doesn't seem to be great at opening some files (still hates WMP files for me)

Dunno if this is of any help though


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, that took me to the option I needed. Thanks Matt!

H


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Just to add to what I said (having just downloaded something myself), when you download other types of files, there is a check box in the download window (the open with, save as etc one) saying "do this automatically from now on"


----------

